# Great Grandfathers?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

This watch was attched to my great-grandfather's chain. I've been told that his original watch "went to someone in the family" but my dad inherited the chain (much more interesting- story later). Dad bought this watch many years ago as an overwound non-runner long before I had an interest in such things. The watch and chain are now in the safe hands of my own son and he is going to wear it at his wedding so I said that I'd see if I could "sort it out" for him. The good news is that it is now running to a couple of minutes a day (regulating as we speak!). The watchmaker (Edward Empsall) came from a place near to where my father worked (Hipperholme, Brighouse, Yorkshire) for many years (probably just coincidence).

Pics:-



















Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Enjoy - I have. Not all the best watches have "big" names. This looks like a watch made by a craftsman who loved his watches. Nice to keep it in the family and keep a record of the story so far for your sons family.....

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely old key wound watch, Mike...your son will wear it with pride at his wedding!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

That is quite a watch! It'll look good at the wedding. How old is it?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

If you have that working to within a couple of minutes a day then it's quite remarkable and I don't think you'll get it much better

Despite the hairline I think that dial is superb, one of my favourite designs.

Again, working from pics is never 100% reliable but I do believe that the case was assayed in Chester in 1860 and it may have had a case repair at some time because the ball carrying the bow is dated later at 1894

look forward to hearing about the chain

Chris


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful family heirloom,your Dads,yours,and now your Sons,

Its very fitting that he'll be wearing that lovely watch attached to his great great Grandfathers chain on his special day. 

Best wishes,

Sam. :cheers:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I set the watch at 9 am this morning and with the crown up at 2pm it's 4 seconds fast. Add one, times by 24, divide by the number you first thought of and then .................. :sweatdrop: that's getting pretty much Okidoke in my book! :thumbsup: Now to let it settle down then! Time for a brew! 

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

After 30 hours of crown up running it's 25 seconds out! :notworthy: :shocking: :jawdrop: Close enough I think. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------

